
Ask HN: Thoughts on Earnest Capital - temp_small_cap
Earnest capital made a quite a buzz. But 1 y later, it&#x27;s about 10 investments for a total amount of maybe $2m ?<p>Also, some investments are &quot;tools.for bootstrapping&quot; which they push in emails. Do I really need your special tool at $100&#x2F;month  to &quot;transparently report monthly statistics to investors&quot; ?<p>Getting any capital is not easy. Every new investor would be welcomed.<p>But this seems very under whelming to me.<p>Any thoughts ?
======
bentossell
My thoughts: Earnest invested in my company[1] in September 2019. Through the
lens of the company receiving the investment, this has been far from
underwhelming.

I've been able to hire a few folks to join the company, ship features faster,
increase revenue to new heights and are always there as my first point of call
as a solo-founder. It's a tough job but the support has been super helpful.
From other founders in the same position as me as well as from the mentor
network.

From the inside, the other founders are growing each month and bringing in
more and more revenue - so based on the way they invest it looks like
everything is going in the right direction.

I'd recommend it as a current Earnest-backed founder for sure. Happy for
others to reach out if they're considering it too.

[1] [https://www.makerpad.co/](https://www.makerpad.co/)

------
ob1gman
I'm trying to understand the OP's perspective... I've always thought of
Earnest Capital as an investment company that's differentiated by being
founder-friendly? Are you under a different perspective?

So it seems like if they only hit it off with X founders then they should only
invest in X companies/founders? They're putting the emphasis on living with
people as opposed to quick exits?

So it seems like @bentossel's review of them should mean a lot more than the
number of investments or the dollar amounts?

One problem that investors, revenue and profit can't always fix is working
with terrible people, btw.

------
adventurecap
13 investments in a year is incredible. Plus they'll create more value in $2M
than Vision Fund will in $108B.

